# Use Samsung Galaxy S8 As An HDMI Display



## freegem (Jun 13, 2010)

I own a Samsung Galaxy S8+. I know that I can connect this phone to a TV or monitor to view my phone screen on a larger display, but I actually want to use the phone as a monitor.

For example, I own a Super NES Classic which connects to my TV via an HDMI cable. I want to connect the Super NES to my phone so I can use my phone as the display instead of my TV.

Is this possible in any way?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

freegem said:


> I own a Samsung Galaxy S8+. I know that I can connect this phone to a TV or monitor to view my phone screen on a larger display, but I actually want to use the phone as a monitor.
> 
> For example, I own a Super NES Classic which connects to my TV via an HDMI cable. I want to connect the Super NES to my phone so I can use my phone as the display instead of my TV.
> 
> Is this possible in any way?


You may want to read this article


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

ScreenSlider is no longer in the google play store. (the article mentions android market which predates google play).
https://www.technorms.com/9695/screenslider-use-android-device-computer-monitor

Here is an article with some alternatives.
https://alternativeto.net/software/screenslider/


----------



## freegem (Jun 13, 2010)

All of these apps are allowing your PC to display items on the phone through a WiFi connection. But I'm not using a PC. I'm wanting to connect a gaming console (or some device other than a PC) to my phone so that it can display its contents on my phone screen. For example, I want to connect my Super NES to my phone so I can play Super Mario World on my phone and still watch a show on my TV.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Your phone's HDMI is not an input like a TV. I don't think there is a solution for what you want.


----------



## freegem (Jun 13, 2010)

That's what I was afraid of. But thanks everyone for your help!


----------

